
Long-living trees account for bulk of biomass in some tropical rainforests - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/615038337350303744/long-living-trees-tropical-forests
======
DrScump
Blogspam of / plagiarized from

[https://cns.utexas.edu/news/long-living-tropical-trees-
play-...](https://cns.utexas.edu/news/long-living-tropical-trees-play-
outsized-role-in-carbon-storage)

Actual author (uncredited) is Marc Airhart.

